# A new attitude



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

WOW! I'm really sorry that happened. I live near Hou too and had an entire tree snap in half when the wind came. It was wild.

I'm glad you have been inspired to do more. The coolest thing with Halloween is that you can turn nothing into something great! Truly magickal, I think.


----------

